# How the heck do you find ENWorld?!?!



## RangerWickett (Apr 25, 2004)

http://dir.yahoo.com/Recreation/Games/Role_Playing_Games/

Notice any sites missing there?

I was trying to entertain myself . . . okay, more honestly, I'd set my keyboard aside, was eating ramen at my computer, and I wasn't able to type the url for ENWorld.  So I decided to see how easy it'd be to find the site just by clicking.  I started at Yahoo!, and tried shopping, looking for Hasbro, which proved to be a dead end because I could never find a link to the actual Hasbro site.

Now, searching under games I got a little luckier, actually finding the section on RPGs, and then even D&D.  But under D&D, no sign of ENWorld.  Heck, D&D in general seems a little whacky.  Under RPGs, WotC's site is not listed as one of the top.  Under magazines, Paizo is invisible.

And for the life of me, I couldn't find any links to ENWorld.

I'm a little miffed at this.  We're popular.  We're big.  We have the Ceramic DM competition.  And Hong.  Why doesn't Yahoo know about us?

Now, true, if you type in D&D to search, ENWorld pops up as #5 (with the old enworld.cyberstreet.com) address, but we're behind (of all things) a company that sells motorcycle exhaust pipes, an essay about whether D&D leads to devil-worship, and a site with the easily memorable name of www.advanceddungeonsanddragonsadventures.com.  And WotC.  So we should be #2.

How do we rectify this situation?  Just have all 10 thousand of us swing by Yahoo, search for D&D, and click on ENWorld?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know how it works.  I think Google is the more important place to be listed, though.  How do we fare there?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2004)

Trying some Google searches:


D&D - Halfway down the second page.

d20 - Halfway down the first page.  Behind d20 Magazine Rack, which is odd (no offence to the d20zines folks - it's a great site!)

d20 d&D - Pole position.  Yay!

RPG - Not listed.


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 25, 2004)

> D&D - Halfway down the second page.




What can we do to improve that?


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 25, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Trying some Google searches:
> 
> 
> D&D - Halfway down the second page.
> ...



 Couple More

D&D Store - not listed in first 5 pages

D&D Shop - 2nd item on third page


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 25, 2004)

I think one of the issues is the fact that EN World has had several URLs over its history.  The more folks create links to one (and only one) URL, the better the ranking for that URL and thus the higher it will appear on Google.  

BTW "Dungeons and Dragons" brings up the old RPG Planet site as the 12th hit and there's been nothing but a placeholder there for about 3 years!


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 25, 2004)

D&D adventures - 4th page (two links, to a news item and a forum thread)

D&D downloads - 2nd item on 2nd page


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 25, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I think one of the issues is the fact that EN World has had several URLs over its history.  The more folks create links to one (and only one) URL, the better the ranking for that URL and thus the higher it will appear on Google.




Good point.  The D&D downloads google link I posted above was to the cyberstreet URL.


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, finally, 

D&D news  -  *2ND LINK* though behind the rpg planet site Eric mentioned above


----------



## Envel (Apr 25, 2004)

heres a tool that might help with figuring out EN Worlds google rank:

Free Monitor For Google

its tells you whether you are 5th, 2nd, or whatever, when using certain keywords.  

i would use it to monitor my website, except google has chosen not to notice it yet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been playing with google for a bit. I "think" you can indeed alter a sites placement by searching for x then only clicking on the site for the link you want. I don't know how well that would work for broad searches though, I've only tried it with really precise ones.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I don't know how it works.  I think Google is the more important place to be listed, though.  How do we fare there?




yeah, you can't beat Hong (except with a stick)


----------



## Gez (Apr 26, 2004)

If you want to help ENWorld, here's what you can do:

Everyone, just make a webpage (on which the bots can go), wich contains the words RPG, D&D, d20 and the other keywords you want, and with a single link toward ENWorld.

When Google will investigate your page, it will add +1 to ENWorld to each of the key words.

By increasing ENWorld's score, it will allow it to reach a higher place.

That's a method that works well -- it has often been used for various jokes, usually non-grandma-friendly, from "miserable failure" (first entry for that is "Biography of President Georges W. Bush" on the whitehouse.gov site) to "santorum" (I won't even say what the first entry is, but it's not senator Rick Santorum of Pennsylvania; and I advise grandmas everywhere to not indulge too much in their curiosity on that one).

It's called "google bombing". RPG D&D Dungeons and Dragons ENWorld d20 Role Playing Games JDR Jeu de rôle news forums messageboards beat hong with a stick


----------



## Gez (Apr 26, 2004)

By the way, ENWorld is already 3rd choice for  "beat hong with a stick": http://www.google.com/search?q=beat+hong+with+a+stick


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 26, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> By the way, ENWorld is already 3rd choice for  "beat hong with a stick": http://www.google.com/search?q=beat+hong+with+a+stick



 Wonder what the ohter two are...


----------



## diaglo (Apr 26, 2004)

eric's grandma gives you the top of page 2.  http://www.google.com/search?q=eric's+grandma&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&start=10&sa=N


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 26, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> By the way, ENWorld is already 3rd choice for "beat hong with a stick": http://www.google.com/search?q=beat+hong+with+a+stick



Note that if you look for the _exact_ phrase (i.e., put quotes around the phrase) ENWorld is the ONLY hit.

It's good to see we have that market corner covered.


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 27, 2004)

Hong needs to know about this.  I'm sure he'll be very proud.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

We're also most of the first 10-20 sites for "EN World." 

And the first two for Morrus, Crothian _and_ Piratecat.

Only the 8th for "c'mon, august" though.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 27, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I think one of the issues is the fact that EN World has had several URLs over its history. The more folks create links to one (and only one) URL, the better the ranking for that URL and thus the higher it will appear on Google.



Which is why the cyberstreet address and others need to not point to the site - that way more people are using the "real" address and less the cyberstreet one (which has problems anyway).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2004)

Woah...I just Googled my SN. SECOND entry there! Woo! And my Maxmini account is right after it! Bwahaha!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Woah...I just Googled my SN. SECOND entry there! Woo! And my Maxmini account is right after it! Bwahaha!



 Somehow, I suspect my results in the same search wouldn't be as helpful.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Somehow, I suspect my results in the same search wouldn't be as helpful.




Fear my unique name! Fear it, I say!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2004)

...and for some strange reason, I've tried a seach for "Darkness". So far, up to Page 15. Nothing.

Well, no...there's the Book of Vile Darkness. 

Alright, went through 30 pages. No sign of you. Well, unless you happen to be Falling, have a Heart, or an Army...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok, I fear for your unique name.

*goes and registers an account called "Ankh-Morpork Guard Too"*


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Alright, went through 30 pages. No sign of you. Well, unless you happen to be Falling,



 Preferably not. 


			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> have a Heart,



The jury's still out on that, I'm afraid. 


			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> or an Army...



 Maybe I can bribe the Hivemind to act the part. Hm... *ponders*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ok, I fear for your unique name.
> 
> *goes and registers an account called "Ankh-Morpork Guard Too"*



 *shakes fist* Curse you Not Falling, Maybe Has a Heart Of, and Nearly has an Army of Darkness!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

*hopes that Morrus isn't feeling frisky and changes my name into _that_*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2004)

What? Don't like it? Seems unique enough!

*...evil plotting*


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2004)

Even my old "the shadow of my former self" SN wasn't quite this long...


----------



## Olive (Apr 27, 2004)

If I search for Olive +DnD then my member profile is first on the list...

If I just search for olive, well, I haven't found it yet!

Edit: although at the bottom of page 6 I get IT IS THE 1940'S. BRITAIN AND GERMANY ARE AT WAR. OLIVE AND ERIC ARE SEPARATED. ... I've never even MET Eric Noah, let alone been seperated from him!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 27, 2004)

if you type in "diaglo"    ENWorld is #1 of 2060 hits.

of course you also get a ton of the other sites i visit too.


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 27, 2004)

Googling Buttercup gets you lots of hits, but I couldn't find me.  Now, Buttercup ENworld finds me here, at Nutkinland, and a few other places, oddly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2004)

I can't understand why I'm finding so much amusement from googling my own screen name...that can't be a good thing. A well...time to keep hunting for where Darkness hows up


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 27, 2004)

Oddly, if you search for RangerWickett, the first hit is apparently some conspiracy website.  Something about time travel, 'must stop', and 'viva la Hong.'  Weird.


----------



## Gez (Apr 27, 2004)

I've always wanted, but never bothered, to have an account named "Myself". Just for the sheer pleasure of having people quoting me. Or in flamewars...


----------



## Storminator (Apr 27, 2004)

Googling Storminator has me in the top three spots!


PS


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2004)

Creamsteak has mostly-my stuff, but theres also some German who uses my nick. And then one of my friends who mocks me by using the name Creamysteak.


----------



## Tallok (Apr 28, 2004)

google tallok, and the first result is my profile here... not too much else of me though.


----------

